# Winston, 11 month old, Westie x Bichon



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

If you are interested in adopting Winston please read about our re homing process

Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

and complete a Pre Adoption form (link below) and one of our adoption coordinators will contact you for a chat

Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

*Name:*Winston
*Age:* 11 month old
*Breed:* Westie x Bichon
*Can I live with Children:* Yes
*Can I live with cats*: Yes
*Can I live with other dogs*:Yes
*Fostered In: * South Wales

*Other Information*

Winston 11 month old West Highland Terrier x Bichon Frise, has been handed into us from a home situation. The owners have gone back to work on feel that he shouldnt be left for the hours that he was being left.

He is currently being fostered with other dogs and is playful and friendly. He can get a little overexcited but this is normal for a pup of his age and he will need some guidance from his new humans. In his previous home he also lived with a cat and two guinea pigs, so could be introduced carefully to a different four legged friend.

Winston walks well on a lead although not quite to heal yet, but his fosterer is working on this with him. Unfortunately in his previous home he was left for long periods of time and toileted in the house as he had know where else to go. Since being in foster he has been 99% clean with a little patience and training.

Winston can be left for a short period of time, but we believe he would be happier in a home where someone is around most of the time. He would like and active home/family where he can grow into the super dog that hes starting to become.

Winston is neutered, vaccinated and microchipped and is currently being fostered in South Wales but we rehome all over the UK


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I am surprised he hasn't been grabbed as he walked into rescue!!! Have you contacted Bartley something, wanting cat/child friendly dog?

They are in Nth Yorkshire but maybe another rescue could check home. sounds fantastic, and put Bubs on a rescue transport.

Or maybe they could have a holiday weekend in Wales and take her home on a train?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

Bumping Winston


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bumping


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

bumping this


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

What a lovely boy, hopefully he has been snapped up


----------

